
TechCrunch Staff in Phantom AI Car Accident - staunch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGoE6Hco4jE
======
ztratar
Wow. Pretty big mess up. Standard new cars have auto-breaking that prevents
these types of accidents. Clearly their AI is not only weak, but sub-par when
compared to standard, non-AI technologies that have been on the market for 4+
years.

There should be a regulation to trying to technologies out on public roads.

~~~
detaro
> _There should be a regulation to trying to technologies out on public
> roads._

The video doesn't say where this happened, but e.g. in California Phantom AI
holds the required license, has to report incidents and might lose their
permit if found violating the regulations for autonomous testing.
([https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/autonomous/testi...](https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/autonomous/testing/))

